# Can Am Outlander - Snow Plow



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

This is my 2007 Outlander 500 XT. I have installed 4 LINZ6's, 2 TIR3's, a LIN4, and a Sound Off LED flood light. There are two blue LINZ'6 and two amber. The TIR3's to the front are amber, and the LIN4 to the front is white and is used for additional light at night. I live in Ontario, Canada where blue and amber are used as snow plow/removal colours. I drive the roads quite a bit so the lights help to keep me stay safe while driving and plowing. I hope you like it and let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

VIDEO:


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Another Can Am owner! Looks like a good rig. Got more lights than the cops around here...


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

plowin-fire;1257403 said:


> Another Can Am owner! Looks like a good rig. Got more lights than the cops around here...


Haha, Its a great machine Thumbs Up . And I only have $500 worth of lights on it...They keep me safe, so I dont mind


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

can you take a few pix of how the plow mounts to the frame i just got a 2011 500 xt and am going to fab up a plow to go on it just trying to get some ideas thanks


----------

